

Being flown out for technical interview. Advice? - markzuckerwho

This startup that I applied to (well, they contacted me through AngelList) for an internship has decided to fly me out for a technical interview after two phone interviews (one with recruiter, and one with the person that would be my boss). This is my first time ever being flown out for an interview, and I'm a little scared. I feel a lot of pressure to do well with them fronting the cost of the flight and accommodations. Any advice related to this sort of thing?
======
mattmoss
They obviously have some interest to fly you out, so relax and do the
interview and be courteous and all that. But don't worry an iota about their
expense: it's part of their budget.

~~~
fallenphoenix
+1. They budget for these things and usually it's one of, if not the last,
steps in the hiring process. Almost every time I've flown out for an
interview, the offer came soon thereafter. They wouldn't be spending money on
you if they didn't think there was a good shot at a fit, so as others have
said, RELAX. Be at ease - they obviously are serious enough to spend maybe $1k
on getting you out and back (hotel, flight, time with personnel in the office,
etc.) so while you may not have it totally in the bag, I'd say if you don't
fuck it up, you're almost there :) Just come prepared, know your shit, and
you'll do fine!

Premature though it is, CONGRATS ON THE NEW JOB! :)

------
grumps
Personally I've been on many trips for interviews. I wouldn't ever think about
what it's costing them to get you to the interview. If it's not you, then it's
someone else that they will be bringing into the interview and you're better,
right?

The bottom line is: you're interested in the position, and they are
potentially interested in you.

------
late2part
Relax and be yourself. Don't even consider the cost of the flight. They're
going to decide whether or not to pay you many tens of thousands of dollars
per year, the $1000 to fly you out is insignificant.

Be proud of yourself, they want you, and barring any screw up during the final
interviews, they'll make you an offer. Don't screw up.

------
orangethirty
When you fly in negotiations you need to be aware of time. It may be that they
sit down and talk about everything except compensation. By leaving it until
the end they are putting pressure on you to accept. I suggest you relax and
let them play out the negotiations as they see fit. Don't pay attention to
time.

------
codeonfire
Consider it a short vacation. Maybe bring a couple bucks to tip if you are
getting some free service like bellhop or limo.

------
IgorPartola
A startup that has the money to deal with recruiters and fly candidates out
for interviews? That's pretty interesting.

~~~
markzuckerwho
Well, they call themselves a startup. I guess it depends on what you consider
a "startup."

------
petervandijck
Make sure you're rested for the interview - beware jetlag. Good luck!

